# How to flash Zyxel wireless router



## woolly (Jan 26, 2010)

I have a problem with a Zyxel Prestige 600 Series wireless router and want to try a firmware upgrade.
What is the procdure to carry this out. Manual cannot be found.

Woolly


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF!

Open up a browser, type the Router's IP which is the gateway's IP of the router, enter the Admin LOGIN (do you know the default?), find TOOLS, then find FIRMWARE , from here you may upload the firmware to the device. 

If you do not know the IP of the Router, please follow this guide:
Click on Start => run and type the word cmd on the blank field. From the black screen, type the word ipconfig /all and press enter. Right click on the black screen choose Select All and Paste the results here.


----------



## woolly (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks for that.
Having gone to tools/firmware, is the new firmware then uploaded direct from the zyxel web site or do I have to locate and download the appropriate files before accessing the router.

Woolly


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Pls. try downloading it directly from the Admin console of the Router.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I actually recommend you download the firmware update and store it locally, then do the update.


----------

